# Duplicate calendar reminders ....



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

I just started receiving two reminders in my notification tray for calendar events. The events are not duplicated -- only 1 event -- but two reminder notifications appear for each event. Have reviewed everything I can think of . . . Any ideas?

CDMA GNex running AOKP Milestone 3


----------



## farkmeil (Aug 10, 2011)

dem said:


> I just started receiving two reminders in my notification tray for calendar events. The events are not duplicated -- only 1 event -- but two reminder notifications appear for each event. Have reviewed everything I can think of . . . Any ideas?
> 
> CDMA GNex running AOKP Milestone 3


Me too. I can't figure out why. Did you have any luck? (Are you even on the same phone a year later )


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

do you have 2 calendar apps in your app drawer?


----------

